# New to trolling, Questions



## J rod (Sep 21, 2010)

We're hoping to go out mon or tues and after bottom fishing for while going to try and troll around the 200' to 300' lines sw from just south out the tenneco. Anyone think we could run into some Blackfin, wahoo, or dolphin in that area. we don't have a lot of range so we'll probably only troll 15 miles or so to the sw then head in. I was wondering would it be a bad idea to try and put out 5 lines w/o outriggers. We trolled a little from the avocet to the tenneco couple of weeks ago and only hooked up on a big cuda. we only had 3 lines out though w/ a williamson ballyhoo combo chugger, a rigged dead ballyhoo w/ a red and white rubber skirt, and cedar plug way back from the center. i was thinking about adding some lures like a stretch or a big soft plastic swim bait. If it would be worth it to try and put 5 lines in the water, any advice on how far back to put each line to keep from getting all jacked up. Thanks Guys


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

You should have no problem trolling 5 lines as long as they are staggered properly alowing you to turn without them tangling. Take slower turns to avoid this as well. The 50 fathom line south of the Tenneco holds plenty of wahoo, blackfin, white and blue marlin, sailfish and dolphin. Pull a spread of mixed lures about 7 knots or so zig-zagging back and forth from about 275ft out to 400ft and back again. Thats the general approach I take this time of year in that area and it never fails.

A good 5 line spread that will work for all of the above fish would be something like:

Flatlines---Yo-Zuri Bonito; Cedar plug behind 16oz trolling weight; Iland express or other large surface chugger with or without a ballyhoo

"Riggers" (next lines back)---Ilander with a medium ballyhoo; mold craft wide range or any slant-headed surface lure; Bird/lure ballyhoo combo

Shotgun---Bird with a ilander/ballyhoo, cedar plug, naked hoo, etc. I almost always pull the longest line behind a bird since it gives you a visual cue on where your lure is and adds more flash and splash in clean water behind your wake


----------



## J rod (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks alot, that will be a huge help. hope we can hook up on a nice hoo or dolphin or something never caught anything like that. My dad just bought the boat last year and we've been bottom fishing, looking forward to snapper season in just over a week. caught this nice AJ on the 10th


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

Chris is right on with his setup. The KISS method works good here, and will keep you out of trouble when you get a big knockdown or a couple of blackfin on. Keep the deck where you fish clean of clutter, and plan out who's going to do what. plan like each fish is a record setter, because it can, and will happen at anytime. Good luck!


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

A pair of "skiff riggers" won't set ya'll back too bad... The more you do spend the better they will perform though.

Just get decent mounts of conventional size and you can upgrade the sticks later.

Brent


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Another thing the driver should always know is to keep the boat moving forward at trolling speed at least a minute or 2 after hookup to encourage doubles, triples, quads, etc. Usually where there is one 'hoo, tuna or dolphin there is another.


----------



## J rod (Sep 21, 2010)

you guys are alot of help. now the flats and riggers? I'm guessing the lines straight back from the center should be the furthest back?(that's the shotgun right) and next ones out are the flats??? then outside that the riggers??? am i right on those? which should be longer?? the furthest outside or the inside?? Thanks again guys for all your help, i'll post some pics if we land anything. oh and good advice about keeping up the speed. last month i has something hit a line when we tryed to troll in from fishing when only the state waters were open and my dad let completely off the throttle when he heard the reel scream, bye bye fish. Only thing we caught was a spanish 15" or so on a 7" cedar plug HA HA he tasted pretty good on the grill though


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Pretty much... But what I call a flat line is in a "flat line clip" clothes pin style or other... I make a cable leader material lanyard long enuff so the clip is just higher than the transom. I like to use the transom eye. I put one "corner rod" in it and it makes it easier to stagger my spread to allow a little tighter turning or my baits just a bit closer to each other to replicate the look of a school of bait. That 5 feet lower really can make a nice difference.
I like this type or the wide wooden one. This one has rubber pads so I don't worry about squeezing the line flat.
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?hvarEID=1609763&hvarAID=vantage&cm_ite=Boating+%3E+Water+Sports+%3E+Water+Toys+%26+Pool+Accessories&catalogId=10001&URL=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.basspro.com%2Fwebapp%2Fwcs%2Fstores%2Fservlet%2FProductDisplay%3FstoreId%3D10151%26catalogId%3D10001%26langId%3D-1%26partNumber%3D280%26cm_ven%3DAffiliate%26cm_cat%3DVantage%26cm_pla%3Dfeed%26cm_ite%3DBoating+%3E+Water+Sports+%3E+Water+Toys+%26+Pool+Accessories&langId=-1&cm_pla=feed&cm_cat=Vantage&cm_ven=Affiliate&partNumber=280&storeId=10151

Brent


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Ditto above. If you don't have bent butt rods then you need to clip the line from from your corner rods to a release of some kind to keep the angle lower (why we call 'em flat lines). Your wahoo plugs stay in the water better and run deeper.

You can make an easy release by taking a #32 or #64 rubber band, depending on how much strength you need, and looping it over a stern cleat. Then, after deploying your lure, wrap it around the line several times very tightly and then back over the cleat. When the fish hits he will pop the rubber band.


----------



## J rod (Sep 21, 2010)

you guys are great, thanks for the rubber band trick, i'm low budget for now, work has been super slow, my old man has been payin for all the gas the past few trips, i just help with tackel and make up all the dropper rigs and stuff ahead of time, we just made about 50 lbs of leads, i'm stoked. my brother has i couple of his brother in laws comin in from Indiana, hopin we can get on the fish


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

If you really want to learn fast get on an established boat and 
fish with them for a day. Pay attention to what and how they are
doing things. A good crew can make it look easy. Or putup a post looking 
for someone to show you on your boat. Then you can see how to do it on your boat


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

wow, J rod,
i read all the posts with enthusiasm and then you threw the bomb.
"a few relatives want to go fishing?"
and your on a low budget?
and you don't know how to troll?
do you know where the fish are?
wow, J rod.
hate to be in your shoes. i don't know shi!! about trolling, either.
and i'm on a low budget. but i ain't takin' no relatives fishing.:yes:
jack


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

NO bananas on the boat or even in the body... Not even Banana Boat lotion...

Brent


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I can SWEAR by a hot pink Stretch 30 for Wahoo.

Candy from Venice to Key West to Ft Lauderdale to the Bahamas to Bermuda.

Jim


----------



## Polebender (Oct 2, 2007)

Last 3 of 5 wahoo I have caught this month came on a hot pink or orange and black stretch 30 right in the propwash...Other 2 hit purple/black and blue/white ilander ballyhoo combo.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

First, that is a very nice AJ! 3 lines trolled properly rather than 5 lines tangled is always better. If you are comfortable that you can run the boat w/ 5 lines it can be done, it will take someone good running the boat. Forget Port and Starboard when it comes to the fishing cockpit. Let's read left to right. L Rigger, in your case Left Long, Let's say the bait looks right about 80' out, then L Flat it looks right at about 40', then Center Rigger (Center line) it should be either 60' or say 100' (since you don't have riggers I would go w/ 60'), then you are to the R Flat, it should be 30'-50' out, if 40' works and matches the L Flat the better, that way a fish in the middle will see both flats at the same time, then go with the R Rigger, (R long) and it should closely match your L Rigger (L Long) but not match the center. By staggering your lines L-R something like 80',40',60',40',80' you will greatly minimize tangles while making your presentation look like a bait school. Good luck......


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

To add to Magic's info, When on a boat the calls by left and right, I have found the one that called them "as looking astern" meaning they are opposite of actual worked real well.

I personally have preferred port and starboard and for awhile I had 2 of my 30 internationals spooled in red mono and the other 2 in green mono.

Set out reds on port... The calls were "Red rigger" or "red flat"... I took a few guys out that had never trolled before and in no time they were giving and taking the calls accurately. I wouldn't try to troll 5 lines without riggers even when I had a 10 foot beam. 

On the way out, it was 2 flatlines as the speed was to high for rigger clipped trolling from my little sticks.

Brent


----------



## alexa041 (Jun 27, 2008)

"3 lines trolled properly rather than 5 lines tangled is always better. If you are comfortable that you can run the boat w/ 5 lines it can be done..."

Completely agree. Do whatever you feel comfortable with. I'd start with three and keep adding more as long as they aren't getting tangled. If it is only three, so be it. Pull whatever lures you think will catch the most fish and have confidence in them. Pull em in the right place and you'll get bites. Also, weather will play a major roll in this. On a windy day, pulling 5 lines with outriggers can be tricky.


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

What they said above.

Try a rod in each corner and just use a #64 rubber band around the line and put it on the reel handle. These are the flat lines. Then 2 rods off each side. Staggering them back at least 1 wave apart. 

For the fifth line attach some heavy mono to a painter's pole (or an old stiff rod, heavy bamboo, rake handle, whatever) and put it in a rod holder on the t top. The mono should be long enough to reach it when hanging down. Attach a clip/swivel to it. Let your line out to the desired distance which is usually way, way back.

Put a #4 rubber band in the clip. Wrap it up the line 3 turns then down the line three turns to prevent twising and back into the clip. Let line out so it has very little belly between the clip and rod tip. Make SURE the line does not twist to the point it gets hung on the clip.

The center line can be put out and taken in without bringing in the other if you go in a stright line.

Hope this helps.


----------

